# Entourage setup problem on Mac



## silversurfer? (May 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I use a MacBook Pro 2.2GHz running Snow Leopard 10.6.3 with 2Gb of RAM.

I use 'Mail' as my e-mail client through a broadband ISP for my personal and domestic e-mails. I wish to set up a separate e-mail client (Entourage) from 'Office from Mac 2008' and link that with a Hotmail address that I have just set up. The aim is to keep my business e-mails well separated from domestic ones.

My problem arises when I am using the new Live settings. I can sign in without problem. I sent myself a test e-mail from my domestic e-mail client to hotmail which came through without problem.
However, each time I try to verify the settings on setting up a new account in Entourage it throws up the following message:

Verifying Windows Live Hotmail account "######@hotmail.com": 
Verification Failed: "HTTP error. Access to the resource is forbidden." (-18597 )
Some of your account settings are incorrect. Click the left arrow and verify the items highlighted in red. To complete setup without verifying your account settings, click the right arrow.

When I click the left arrow to verify the items highlighted in red; there are NO items highlighted in red. If I skip the verification it then goes to the next window and gives me an error window with the message:

Error/ HTTP error. Access to the resource is forbidden.
Explanation/ The Windows Live Hotmail folder list could not be received.
Account name: Bruce The translation of this escapes me.

Hotmail is a POP or IMAP server a/c, as is my domestic ISP. So, they should be compatible.

The solution is probably something simple, but only being self-taught on computers means that when a problem arises, half the time I don't know how to fix it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

hotmail is a funky thing. Microsoft has made some changes to it in the last couple of years that have made it pretty much incompatible with anything but the Windows Live Mail app that only runs on Windows. It is a royal pain, as there once was a time that you could use Apple's Mail.app to check hotmail with a plugin. You'll have to goto Microsoft's Mactopia site and look in their help forums to see if there is any info to get it to work. But, AFAIK, there is no Mac program that will work with Hotmail currently, even from Microsoft.


----------



## silversurfer? (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have managed to find a way around my problem of compatibility between Entourage and Hotmail.

Ignore Entourage; Hotmail links perfectly with Mozilla Thunderbird (which is a free download, too).

Thanks and take care.


----------

